# Clomid & Ovulation? The Million Dollar Question.......



## cummino (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi there,

Have a question about Clomid and ovulation that I'm sure has been asked before, so sorry if I'm repeating stuff  

I finally had my af after 2 rounds with provera.  Af started last Saturday and I actually considered going to a&e the pains were so bad  .  Anyway.  Took my Clomid as directed days 2 - 5 (at night as all you knowledgeable ladies advised  ) and had no bad side effects.  Last Clomid tablet was Wednesday night.

This morning I've had "twinges" that felt like ? maybe ovulation.............but surely its too soon??  I have only ever had 5/6 normal af's in my life so I have no idea how long my cycle is.  I did a opk test this am that was negative. 

So I'm wondering when "should" you ovulate after Clomid.......but also when "can" you ovulate from?   

Are the any others out there that have this unknown cycle length and how did you get over it without having to get a second mortgage to spend on opk's??  

Any help would be great  

Liv x


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi
clomid can give you lots of twinges and strange sensations.  I am not sure how soon after finishing clomid you ov as my cycles ranged from cd28-cd38 whilst on it.  Good luck in your journey
strawbs xx


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi,

I have an unknown cycle length too - 1 period every couple of years!

I decided not to use OPKs and my specialist doesn't do any sort of monitoring, so I just had sex every day or every other day from days 10-20 (with a bit of "practising" before day 10!). It worked ok for me because I didn't want to get too hung up on whether I ovulated or not, and I didn't want to put my partner under loads of pressure to "perform" at a moment's notice!

I still found the 2 week wait really hard, and it now looks as if I didn't ovulate (am on day 39 and still no period) so maybe it would have been easier to do the occasional OPK. I'm not sure really.

Day 7 does seem a bit early so the pains may be a clomid side-effect. But there's no harm in doing a bit of  , just in case!

Good luck!

Tilda xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Liv,

Its safe to say that everyone on Clomid has different experiences and certainly differing cycle lengths. Your best bet is to start   on or around CD10 and continue every other day until CD20, you should then have covered all your bases. I've given up on OPK's, apart from the cost, I hardly ever got a + from them (PCOS means they don't always give a true reading).

So as long as you get jiggy over those 10 days (5 times) you should be OK.

Lots of luck   and  

Kerry
xxxxx


----------



## cummino (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks a million......I was getting all panicked this morning and nearly asked dh to take a day off work  

What are we like??

Right back to  

Liv x


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi cummino

Just to add - I'm not sure if you are going to carry on with the OPK's but Ive found that Wilko's are ok priced (in comparison to Boots etc) 5 tests for £2.99. Hope this helps

Sam


----------

